# Sad sad day :-(



## Lisa&bella (Mar 27, 2013)

It is with great sadness that we have to find a new home for Bella. She is just 7 months old but has bitten my daughters face, not bad enough to draw blood but she has left a small mark. I'm so upset she is in general such a lovely dog. We have had a few issues with nipping but I put them down to playful puppy. But yesterday for no reason and without warning she jumped at her intent on biting. This is the second times she has done it she also was quite aggressive with my niece and she is very protective of food.

It's really not a chance I'm willing to take. 

I'm not really sure what I expect people to say and I'm not really sure what the next step is, I just know she has to go :-(


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

If you contact One of the cockapoo clubs they may e able to help.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

i'm sorry to hear that. As long as you feel you have exhausted all options then don't feel bad. You must do whats right for your family. Despite her behaviour she will leave a big gap in your family and that is a hard thing to do. Good luck.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, have you tried training for both puppy and your daughter? Your dog is still so young, all puppies bite and at 7 months she is still very much a puppy! How old is your daughter?
All I can say is training training and more training. Puppies aren't born with manners and it is the owners responsibility to teach, love and care for them. Having time and energy to teach a puppy is very important, they cannot and do not learn good behaviour on their own. If you cannot step up and offer you puppy this then yes perhaps she does need a more understanding home. I am sorry if I sound harsh but reading this makes me so sad and yes a little angry.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is so sad. My puppy is 7 months too and she is still somewhat nippy still but it's more gentle. We are still in training we did puppy class for 6 weeks and now we are in intermediate for another 6 weeks.

She has come a long way but I see progress in her everyday. Maybe she sees your daughter as a toy dogs can be strange sometimes. For a puppy maybe she thinks that she is the alpha over your daughter. 

I would definetly take her for some training or get a dog behaviourist to come in. I wouldn't give up on her cause she is still just a baby! 

Only you know what the right choice is for you. I wish you luck and I am glad your daughter is ok!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a terrible situation to find yourself in but I have to agree that your daughter's safety has to be your first priority. I hope you aren't too heartbroken and that you can find a new home for her without children. N x


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a thought. Have you watched any videos on YouTube that might offer any training solutions? Sometimes the simplest things can pass you by and make all the difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh dear . I'm glad your daughter is ok and I do understand your concerns (I speak from personal experience on this, trust me). I have to say I do feel sorry for Bella though as I remember you rescued her from a pound and because she didn't have the best start in life she needs extra love and importantly extra training. 

If you are rehoming her please make sure she goes to someone who is experienced in handling dogs and can give her the training she needs to be happy in a forever home.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

This is very sad to read, for your family and for Bella. Am I remembering right that you rescued her? If so I'm guessing you may not know her full background and very strict training may be what is needed to rid any bad habits that she may have due to not being taught at an early age. That said your daughter does come first and if you don't feel that she is safe then you have to do what's right for you. I just feel sad for Bella who is already on home number two at just 7 months old.
I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Lisa&bella (Mar 27, 2013)

It is such a sad situation, I am heartbroken.
Yes we did rescue her and I think this is why we feel so terrible, we haven't taken the decision lightly and we would never give up just because we can't be bothered we love her and she is an important member of our family. That said it was completely out of nowhere my daughter just sat by her and she grabbed at her face, it wasn't a playful nip like she has done before it was meant to be a bite and it shook us all up. I'm just so scared that if she does it again she may do more damage and then she would have to be put to sleep and i would feel terrible if she did it to someone else. 
She has come on leaps and bounds since we got her and responded very well to the training we have given her so far. We have had to be very strict at times with her but still biting is the one thing I can't tolerate I know she is still a puppy and puppy's bite but honestly not like this, it just breaks my heart. I have come up with all the reasons she may have done it and tried terribly hard to convince myself we are doing the right thing and at this moment as sad as it is I just can't see any other way I have lost my faith in her :-(


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope this puppy finds the right forever home finally.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you probably sum your situation up when you say you have 'lost faith in her'. If you feel you can't trust her to be around your children - or any visitors - then it is probably for the best that you find her a home without children. As much as we all love our pets, I think the safety of children has to come first. I really feel sorry for you having to make the choice x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so sorry you have found yourself in this situation after all the love and time you have given Bella. It is obvious you are not taking this decision lightly. I really hope you can get some support and help in rehoming her to the right home, without perhaps her going to a kennels, is there a friend or relative she knows that could put her up for a while when you are sorting this out? Dogs that have bitten can be re-educated in lots of cases, I also believe some dogs just dont like or are scared or are dominating with children, so for her own sake a loving home with no children would be better for her. Well done for trying your best, I hope and prey there can be a happy ending xx


----------



## Lisa&bella (Mar 27, 2013)

I would just like to say thank you for all your advice and kind words. Bella has gone to live with a very good friend who have been dog trainers in the past, this I feel is absolutely fabulous for Bella, they are experienced dog owners and they have no children to consider. This is still very upsetting for us but our minds have been put at rest because we know she has gone to a special safe and loving home.

Lisa xx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good to hear. Is there any possibility of you having her back at some point in the future?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a hard decision it must have been for you to make - but it is good to hear that Bella has gone to a home that sounds perfect for her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's great, sounds like a good home for Bella. Well done for doing the best for you all sad as it may be.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's great news and being friends they will keep you informed of Bellas progress!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I appreciate how hard this is in a family situation and I also know that all puppies and dogs are different. 

I would recommend you contact your breeder firstly, as if there really is a issue your breeder may be able to help with rehoming etc. A puppy/dogs behaviour can come from so may different things, its genes, the breeders raising or the owners training. 

Please dont rush and do this as it hurts you more that it upsets the dog, but at the same time I am not against rehoming if it is it the best thing of all concerned including the dog, the dogs long term happiness is important.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lisa&bella said:


> I would just like to say thank you for all your advice and kind words. Bella has gone to live with a very good friend who have been dog trainers in the past, this I feel is absolutely fabulous for Bella, they are experienced dog owners and they have no children to consider. This is still very upsetting for us but our minds have been put at rest because we know she has gone to a special safe and loving home.
> 
> Lisa xx


Just read this .. sounds like Bella has a happy ending .. and you will always see her  

Dont look at it as giving her away, look at it as doing the best for her, she will be loved and have a wonderful life


----------

